# New AIB Laser Card - Online Purchases



## Kelb28 (21 Aug 2007)

Hi

Can i not use my new AIB laser card for online purchases?


----------



## Gulliver (21 Aug 2007)

Laser cards were never intended for online purchases - although they are accepted by a small number of online sites, who do so mainly at their own risk


----------



## solair (22 Aug 2007)

You should be able to use your Laser card online anywhere that accepts Laser. However, its Maestro function does not work online. 

In the UK the old Switch Debit card system was rebranded Maestro, however it does not accept non-UK Maestro cards. So, you would not be able to use an Irish Laser/Maestro card on a UK site.
Nor, could you use a UK Maestro on a German, Irish etc site.

But, if the site's displaying the Laser symbol and accepts Laser, you should have no problem using your card.
Many Irish sites accept it, e.g. buy4now etc.
As does Worldpay.

You can also use your Laser/Maestro card in many retail outlets outside of Ireland where the Masetro logo is displayed. It works just like it does as a laser card, with your chip and pin.


----------



## gotsomenow (23 Aug 2007)

There is a post on boards.ie that lists the Irish websites that accept laser for online purchases.

G


----------



## wheels (23 Aug 2007)

Gulliver said:


> Laser cards were never intended for online purchases



In fairness neither were VISA's MASTERCARDS or AMEX or the SWITCH or SOLO cards but they can (in most cases) they are accepted online. My Solo card in the UK always worked.


----------



## Gulliver (23 Aug 2007)

wheels said:


> In fairness neither were VISA's MASTERCARDS or AMEX or the SWITCH or SOLO cards but they can (in most cases) they are accepted online. My Solo card in the UK always worked.


 
As far as I know, Visa and Mastercard contracts with retailers include arrangements for online transactions.  Laser does not.


----------



## solair (23 Aug 2007)

I've used my laser card online plenty of times.

tesco, buy4now, aer lingus, irish rail, any site accepting worldpay processed payments ..

Many other irish sites accept it too

you can pay your phone bill online with it etc

Check out 
[broken link removed]

It works online, just the number of retailers that accept it are very limited and mostly Irish.


----------



## wheels (23 Aug 2007)

Gulliver said:


> As far as I know, Visa and Mastercard contracts with retailers include arrangements for online transactions.  Laser does not.



But when they were first invented there wasn't the need for this so obviously Laser should be doing the same if there is a demand for it do you not think?


----------



## Gulliver (24 Aug 2007)

wheels said:


> But when they were first invented there wasn't the need for this so obviously Laser should be doing the same if there is a demand for it do you not think?


 
If you try to make debit cards similar to credit cards, then the providers might charge the retailer a rate similar to credit cards.  

For those who might not be aware of the difference, the credit card companies charge retailers a percentage of turnover - usually in excess of 1%, and sometimes considerably more.  Laser charges a rate per transaction - typically under €0.20.


----------



## solair (26 Aug 2007)

"Laser Card Services" the operator of the Laser system which is owned by the banks who use it is now a member of the "Berlin Group" - a group of European debit card issuers, network and processors who are working on creating a pan-european debit card system to replace / complement the existing brands without using Maestro or any 'add on' international brand.

I'd say you'll see Laser being much more widely accepted online in the not too distant future.


----------



## Gulliver (27 Aug 2007)

solair said:


> "Laser Card Services" the operator of the Laser system which is owned by the banks who use it is now a member of the "Berlin Group" - a group of European debit card issuers, network and processors who are working on creating a pan-european debit card system to replace / complement the existing brands without using Maestro or any 'add on' international brand.
> 
> I'd say you'll see Laser being much more widely accepted online in the not too distant future.


 
There is no mention of online purchasing in any of the documentation of the Berlin Group.  It is not on their priority list at all.


----------

